# Does Your Dog Bark During Training Class?



## eniseanas (Jul 1, 2011)

As some of you might know, I started Applesauce at a local trainers recently and this will be her intermediate class. 

She has had some pulling barking issues before but I've gotten the hang of the walk and she doesn't exhibit that kind of behaviour anymore. 

But ever since we started training with her, she has been extremely anxious/nervous whenever we go into a room full of other dogs. Usually they're all calm, sitting by their owners, then one barks a single bark and thats enough to get Applesauce on a barking spree, often times lasting a good 20 minutes. 

Within that time frame, I've tried treating her to stay quiet, which only lasts a second or two, then she'll be back to barking. So I end up treat, bark, treat, bark until we run out of treats. Eventually she tires herself out but by then I cant even hear half the stuff the trainers trying to tell me. 

Also, the trainer has no idea how to stop it. Except to tell me, cue her when shes quiet and hope for the best  

Whats going on exactly?!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Mine will bark when she's frustrated.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

I would stop treating it is almost like you are re-enforcing her barking because she barks you give a treat. I would instead take her out of the class or away from the other dogs get her to focus on you ( have you done the focus game with her). Once she is back from her barking episode then you can re enter the class. 

Also do you do anything with her before class starts like taking her for a walk working on some sits, downs and stay or even a game of fetch I know that I have to air Jige's pants out before class or he is just fit to be tied.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm trying to remember back when we had two barkers... 

Our old instructor recommended lemon juice when they bark, but it DOES NOT work if your dog's LIKE the taste. >.<

I think the main thing is to stop the barking before it starts. 

With Danny, I knew that when he "focused" in on other dogs that he would start barking. And this generally happened in those lull times where the instructor was talking or we were waiting between exercises. So he was not allowed to look at other dogs. I would bring tug toys to class, pace with him, walk him around the room, do tricks, train with him on my own, sit on the floor with him. 

Jacks is the other type of dog who barks or grabs clothes when he's really impatient or excited. The way I handle that is not letting him get up to that level of excitement. Once he starts getting carried away and gets that "I'm going to bark and I'm going to bark BIG" look in his eyes, I generally do something to settle him down and focus.


----------



## eniseanas (Jul 1, 2011)

The trainer tells me its nervous barking, but to me it looks more like: i want to go over there and you won't let me! bark. Applesauce tends to be very inquisitive and loves saying hi to other people and dogs. And I did take her for an hour long playtime before class so as to run her energy off a bit, but to no avail -.- I think I'll try the lemon thing next time. Who knows, it might actually work!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Its been my experience that the only thing that has helps is marking the behavior with a word (hush/enough/quiet) and then swiftly escorting the dog from the group (behind a visual barrier and if that is not enough, then leave the room)...as soon as they are quiet they rejoin the group..Barking = leave the group....


----------

